# Thai-Jerky batch #3



## tropics (Feb 22, 2017)

Had to make another batch Pork Loins for $1.69 a pound, plus the batch I made 2 weeks ago went south ( Philippines) 

This batch I sliced using my slicer without freezing it,slicer worked great not hard to clean.No pics of that

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky  This was Cases' recipe

Cured for 4 days













DSCN0261.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 22, 2017






I used my metal rack to hang the strips













DSCN0262.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 22, 2017






Let it hand for 1/2 hr. then into the smoker at 120* for 30 minutes













DSCN0264.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 22, 2017






only using 1 row of Hickory 













DSCN0265.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 22, 2017






Be back in a few hours

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2017)

tropics said:


> Had to make another batch Pork Loins for $1.69 a pound, plus the batch I made 2 weeks ago went south ( Philippines)


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > Had to make another batch Pork Loins for $1.69 a pound, plus the batch I made 2 weeks ago went south ( Philippines)


They said send more LOL


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 22, 2017)

I tell everyone, when you start making this, you'll almost always ahve to have some meat in the marinade ready for the next batch, it's that good!


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I tell everyone, when you start making this, you'll almost always ahve to have some meat in the marinade ready for the next batch, it's that good!


I'm hiding half this batch!! They are coming home Sunday

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 22, 2017)

tropics said:


> I'm hiding half this batch!! They are coming home Sunday
> 
> Richie


That's a good plan, just don't get caught with it!  Eating the last piece at our place is almost as bad as drinking the last beer!


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 22, 2017)

Sigh, I have another four pounds marinating in the refrigerator for an afternoon smoke...


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2017)

Just increased the CC temp to 180* F

Looks good

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2017)

Well is it done yet? Got another batch going already?


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Well is it done yet? Got another batch going already?


Case You do realize I am using an MES,just checked the IT of the CC it is 20* off I ramped it up now Hope I finish before dark

Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2017)

It is done,letting it cool then brown bag over night













DSCN0272.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 22, 2017






Thanks for hanging out with me

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2017)

I really gotta try this.

Your killing me Richie.

It looks so simple


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I really gotta try this.
> 
> Your killing me Richie.
> 
> It looks so simple


It is so simple even I can do it Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Adam this is some seriously good stuff

Richie


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 22, 2017)

tropics said:


> It is done,letting it cool then brown bag over night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Do you do smoke the whole time? I pulled mine after four hours and it's currently in the oven on the dehydrator setting.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 22, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I really gotta try this.
> 
> Your killing me Richie.
> 
> It looks so simple


It's stupid easy. And it won't last a week.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 22, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> It's stupid easy. And it won't last a week.


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > It is done,letting it cool then brown bag over night
> ...


No I only put enough pellets for 3 to 4 hours.Just a wisp of smoke so it doesn't over power it.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2017)

I don't recommend this recipe anymore. 

I foresee in my future an addicts rehab center. Oh wait I can make money in that... 

TBJA 

Thai Beef Jerky Annonymous. 

I'll keep it simple just a four step process to align with the four ingredients. 

If your wives would like to per pay, I can set up a site soon...


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 22, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I don't recommend this recipe anymore.
> 
> I foresee in my future an addicts rehab center. Oh wait I can make money in that...
> 
> ...


You may be closer to the truth than you realize!  I have folks at work jonesing for it!


----------



## tropics (Feb 23, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recommend this recipe anymore.
> ...


I concur with the above statement 

Great stuff Case again Thanks it is so easy

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2017)

The jerky looks fantastic Richie!

Awesome job!

Point!

Al


----------



## tropics (Feb 23, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> The jerky looks fantastic Richie!
> 
> Awesome job!
> 
> ...


Al Thanks I am going to have to try different flavors Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2017)

tropics said:


> Al Thanks I am going to have to try different flavors Thanks for the point I appreciate it
> 
> Richie


This is a good base to use and branch out. Ginger is one of my favorite additions. There are many other options to add too. I have a new one that uses this as a base and I may be releasing it soon, stay tuned!


----------



## tropics (Feb 23, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > Al Thanks I am going to have to try different flavors Thanks for the point I appreciate it
> ...


Case Thanks I just kicked myself in the *** ,was thinking about adding ginger 

Its' still good and appreciated

Richie


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 23, 2017)

Looks really good, I am definitely going to have to try make this stuff......


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 23, 2017)

Tasty lookin jerky Richie, nice job !  That recipe is awesome !  When ya try your first batch, your thinkin "what the hell am I doing?" LOL.  Then ya taste it & your hooked !   Point


----------



## tropics (Feb 26, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Looks really good, I am definitely going to have to try make this stuff......


It is a great tasting jerky,gave some to my neighbor.He did not believe it was Pork Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 30, 2017)

I find I have to make a new batch every 3-4 weeks, and I'm the only one eating it...


----------



## tropics (Mar 30, 2017)

Stayhot said:


> CrankyBuzzard said:
> 
> 
> > I tell everyone, when you start making this, you'll almost always ahve to have some meat in the marinade ready for the next batch, it's that good!
> ...


My kids are begging for me to make more for Easter

Think I'll give them a choice a good meal or jerky LOL

Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 30, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I find I have to make a new batch every 3-4 weeks, and I'm the only one eating it...


I would have to buy stock in Poli Grip if I was the only one eating it 

Richie


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 30, 2017)

tropics said:


> I would have to buy stock in Poli Grip if I was the only one eating it
> 
> Richie


You wouldn't believe the amount of dental floss I go through!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't know why anyone makes this jerky recipe. It really sucks     The money right out of your bank account!!!!


----------

